# Weird question...where to get an umbrella hat?



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm committing it to text, so it must now happen...I want to be a jellyfish for Hallowe'en! So I need one of those dorky umbrella hats for the base of the costume. It would be best if it's clear but it doesn't have to be. Anyone know where I can buy one? I just came up with this idea today so will hit all the thrift stores I can in the next few days but if someone knows where to just go buy one retail, I would appreciate the tip. I live in Kamloops, so we have lots of places to shop but I honestly can't remember ever seeing one for sale...HELP! lol


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I think that is something the $ dolar stores may have.

If you cannot find one a plastic pot with a larger clear plastic platter/pie plate glued to it with the tentacles attached to it.
get some of the light sticks/necklaces at the 4 store for neon tentacles<G>

Mike in S Surrey


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

I 've seen them somewhere......maybe try that dollar store by Safeway on the north shore, its not a "true' dollar store, but they have lots of gadgety stuff like that. I'll pm you if I see something in my travels. Good luck


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, all! I was planning on using some glow sticks in there somehow, and Karen, too funny, that's where I was planning on checking tomorrow. I work right by there, so was going to start there and Penny Pinchers. Oooohh, this is going to be fun. I love making Halloween costumes. Heck, I just love Halloween!


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

You might have to go with a sombrero, in which case you might want it upside down. Then you'd have to fill it with lime Margarita, go as a quasie cut Mexican jellyfish *hic*
Am I helping at all


----------

